# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  La Junta de Andalucía reclama al Gobierno central medidas que reduzcan los costes energéticos para el regadío

## Jonasino

> El consejero de Economía, Innovación, Ciencia y Empleo, José Sánchez Maldonado, ha reclamado al Gobierno central alternativas e inversiones para la agricultura de regadío que favorezcan la reducción de costes energéticos derivados de las últimas reformas nacionales aprobadas en materia energética.
> 
> Sánchez Maldonado,  que ha clausurado en Sevilla la jornada Energía y Agua en la Agricultura y la Alimentación, organizada por la Fundación Gas Natural Fenosa, ha calificado la gestión energética y medioambiental como clave para el progreso económico y social y, dentro de ella, ha señalado la importancia de la energía y el agua para un el sector de la agroalimentación, estratégico en nuestra economía por su facturación, el empleo que genera, el territorio que ocupa y su peso en las exportaciones.
> 
> En este sentido, ha recordado que el liderazgo de esta actividad está estrechamente ligado a los costes energéticos y a las medidas para reducir de forma significativas los costes en este campo, más aún en el caso concreto de la agricultura de regadío, cuya competitividad está muy ligada la relación existente entre la energía y el agua.
> 
>     Andalucía es la primera comunidad de España en superficie regada
> 
> Andalucía es la primera comunidad de España en superficie regada, una actividad que ha sufrido una fuerte expansión en las últimas décadas, que ha duplicado la superficie y acapara dos tercios del empleo agrario.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...al-medidas-que

Vaya, vaya, vaya....
¿Otra subención más?
Calladitos, que sino lo aprenden otros

----------

